# Anyone do a Wisdom panel DNA test with results that CAN NOT be right?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I think they got the Lab part right. Sure can't see the rest of it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have not had this happen with a Wisdom panel but with one of the less expensive tests. Why don't you contact them and tell them your concerns and see is they would rerun it for you at their expense.


----------



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

I work at a hospital and we do the test a lot. Most of the times I think its pretty spot on and can see it, however I just see the lab mix in her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ours have been spot on. I second the suggestion you ask them to run another one.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive had this happen to two panels. DNA my dog asked you to send in a picture of your dog and a sample. 

Ruby was purchased from a BYB as a Poodle/Shih tzu mix is what her papers say. DNA came back NO poodle, shih tzu etc. Was Bichon/Collie...

My friend then sent her CH pointed Beagle's DNA in with a picture of her sisters Husky. DNA came back Siberian Husky...So that was a huge lie. We figured they were guessing off the pictures. 

Wisdom Panel. I sent off my German Shepherds DNA when he was around and it came back German Shepherd/Lab...when thats not true as my GSD was papered and in the Show ring. 

Ive heard of a few stories from other forums and people I know. I really dont think these DNA tests are accurate. 

That little black one of yours looks like a lab mix and maybe some spaniel in there


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I just did one through Wisdom Panel and was very pleased with the results. As Clair's Friend suggested you might want to contact them with your concerns. My understanding it that they're very good about re-doing questionable results.

Pete


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm pretty irritated with them. This report was off a second set of swabs, they emailed me after I sent in the the first set of swabs and said there wasn't enough sample on the swab to test. So I've done it twice already.

I did email them that the results couldn't possibly be right. I don't think I'd believe it if they do re-run the test.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

With the Wisdom panel, you tell them nothing about your dog and do NOT send in pictures, they can not be just guessing.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I know the wisdom panel doesnt ask you for pictures. I just do not understand why a papered German Shepherd who comes from a very good breeder would come back as a GSD/Lab mix. Tho the test was never re run a second time


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I know the wisdom panel doesnt ask you for pictures. I just do not understand why a papered German Shepherd who comes from a very good breeder would come back as a GSD/Lab mix. Tho the test was never re run a second time


Can I ask why you ran a DNA test on a dog you knew was a purebred?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've found that none of them are really that accurate. I've seen at least two done at my vet (the only two I have seen) and they were WAY off... no where close. Not worth the money at all. Personally, I don't think that the technology and science is there quite yet. They haven't perfected it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Claire's Friend said:


> Can I ask why you ran a DNA test on a dog you knew was a purebred?


I know several breeders who did that, just to see what the results would be. None of the tests were accurate  but this was a little while ago, so I don't know if any of them were the Wisdom test. I have not been impressed with the results I have heard of though.

I agree with Rainheart that I don't think the technology is quite there yet for really accurate results.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a Wisdom panel on Morgan, who was supposed to be purebred GR, but while fighting her seizures, we tried almost everything. She came back 100% Golden. Haven't had a Wisdom panel come back wrong, as far as I know.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We had a client's dog come back 50% dogue de Bordeaux. Really? Never mind you never see the dogs, let alone an unneutered one is running around procreating. My colleague did it on his short pointy eared black and tan mix( labelled as a shep x)... She was so diluted out, but they found some kesshond.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just can't imagine this one was in any way close to right. Cheyenne is 30 lbs and short enough to walk under my adult Goldens. She is full grown so there is no chance she will be even as big as a Lab.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Send picture of your dog and swab your mouth. See what happens.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Can I ask why you ran a DNA test on a dog you knew was a purebred?


Why not? I know the dogs pure bred and I knew these tests arent accurate and I wanted to see what my pure bred would come back as


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Send picture of your dog and swab your mouth. See what happens.


Why dont you do that


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I just can't imagine this one was in any way close to right. Cheyenne is 30 lbs and short enough to walk under my adult Goldens. She is full grown so there is no chance she will be even as big as a Lab.


Well...

I guess the lab part at least makes sense, since I've seen some small labs. The show type labs are short and stout.

I may have mentioned or maybe I just thought that something about her coat and eyes in the pics on your previous thread reminded me of a newf puppy. 

I would not have imagined a St. Bernard in there though. :uhoh:

I asked my sister who was looking over my shoulder earlier today, and she immediately said cocker spaniel and black lab.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Whatever Cheyenne is mixed with, she's awfully cute! 

I think the DNA tests aren't perfect yet but they are getting there. 

Canine DNA is becoming a fascinating field. Some good articles in the Feb National Geo (avail online) if you're interested.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> Well...
> 
> I guess the lab part at least makes sense, since I've seen some small labs. The show type labs are short and stout.
> 
> ...


When I first saw her before I read what they test thought she was mixed with I immediately thought lab/springer spanial but I could see cocker spaniel to


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Personally I'd do a DNA panel with the blood draw from your vet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Personally I'd do a DNA panel with the blood draw from your vet.


The wisdom panel is a blood draw.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> The wisdom panel is a blood draw.


No, the Wisdom Panel is a cheek swab.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Send picture of your dog and swab your mouth. See what happens.


 
ROFL!!!!! Good idea.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I have not had this happen with a Wisdom panel but with one of the less expensive tests. Why don't you contact them and tell them your concerns and see is they would rerun it for you at their expense.


I actually did ask them to run it again, and never got a reply.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> No, the Wisdom Panel is a cheek swab.


We have the wisdom panel at my vet and I have seen it drawn (and drawn it myself)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> We have the wisdom panel at my vet and I have seen it drawn (and drawn it myself)


You both are correct actually! When we did it for Barkley it was only a blood draw and communicated directly to the dog's veterinarian. They didn't deal with owners other than to provide results in a booklet. Looking at the website they now offer several types of tests using cheek swabs. 

Melissa, the best way to get a business to respond is to send it in writing, certified mail, return receipt requested. I have to do this for all my dental insurance claims; otherwise when I call, they inform me they never received the claim. When I tell them I have a signed CMRRR receipt, they ALWAYS find it and pay!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Since WP doesn't guarantee anything, and say so in writing on the product packaging, there's nothing they would do. I'm just disappointed because I was looking forward to having fun with the possible breeds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Taken (cut and paste) from the Mars Veterinary Website:



> If you are still not satisfied with your results after you have consulted with our customer care team through either e-mail or our toll free number we will be happy to offer a 100% money back guarantee.


I'd at least call...it's worth a try rather than just give up.


----------

